# The nilla's are here



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

No one goes in the Chin section so I thought I'd post here 

Please meet Betsy and Bella :001_wub:




































I will get better pics once they have settled in a bit more :thumbup1:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bootiful girls, only around another 8 or so hours to wait for mine now


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> bootiful girls, only around another 8 or so hours to wait for mine now


Hehe they will be worth the wait 

Ohh did you know that your mum was going to be giving me loads of free stuff?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes yes i did got a problem with that?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> yes yes i did got a problem with that?


Why you no tell me 

It felt like Christmas when I was going through the box, all these things that I hadn't ordered :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

because it would have spoiled the fun DUH!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awww there Gorgeous! are they friendly? more pictures please!! you guys are so lucky living nearish eachother


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> awww there Gorgeous! are they friendly? more pictures please!! you guys are so lucky living nearish eachother


They seem quite friendly, Bella has already been over for an ear scritch 

Miss lives at least 3 hours drive from me :lol:
Her poor mum and dad has gone from Sheffield down to Northampton, across to me and then off to Wales with the rest of the chins and then back up to Sheffield :blink:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow thats one trip! nice to have so many people who are about pets


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

They're gorgeous, we had one at college but he was old and not very friendly :/

Well done for taking on some homeless fuzzbums 



emzybabe said:


> awww there Gorgeous! are they friendly? more pictures please!! you guys are so lucky living nearish eachother


I live near you!! I'm just outside Tavistock


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Cami - I actually live in Dorset now I keep meaning to update my location. You are lucky I miss Trago!


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

maybe not so close then lol

trago is awsome, i love going out back and saying hello to all their animals


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Cami said:


> maybe not so close then lol
> 
> trago is awsome, i love going out back and saying hello to all their animals


OMG I miss Trago's sooooooooooo much (I'm a Cornish expat )


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Cami said:


> They're gorgeous, we had one at college but he was old and not very friendly :/
> 
> Well done for taking on some homeless fuzzbums
> 
> I live near you!! I'm just outside Tavistock


All my animals are rescue


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> All my animals are rescue


That's fab 
most of mine are, but some of the older ones aren't


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

stunning chinnies, i really miss mine


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow they are stunning!! Well done you!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

still waiting for the parents to get back!!!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Aww they are cute, but I'll be honest, the red eyes scare me a bit! (though maybe its just the camera flash). They look identical, bet it's hard to tell which is which. I miss having chins, mine died far far too young, would love another one, but I don't have any space for a cage in the shed


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> still waiting for the parents to get back!!!


They are back now so stop your moaning :hand:



Wobbles said:


> Aww they are cute, but I'll be honest, the red eyes scare me a bit! (though maybe its just the camera flash). They look identical, bet it's hard to tell which is which. I miss having chins, mine died far far too young, would love another one, but I don't have any space for a cage in the shed


That's one of the reason why they have been in rescue for 5 years, too many people have that view 

And you mean you would love *two*, chins should always be kept with company  And as you have been told before you shouldn't keep chins in the shed so maybe not having space is a good thing 

They are easy to tell apart because they are two different colours  Betsy is a beige mosaic (cheers for pointing that out to me Miss ) and Bella is a PEW


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh my gosh they are loverly!
We have A nilla in college, chillie, who I adore- I'm working on the tutors to get her a sister!



Wobbles said:


> Aww they are cute, but I'll be honest, the red eyes scare me a bit! (though maybe its just the camera flash). They look identical, bet it's hard to tell which is which. I miss having chins, mine died far far too young, would love another one, but I don't have any space for a cage in the shed


Sorry, as I know I'm jumping to conclusions... But is this shed converted and adapted for small furries? Because I have a 6-7month old rattie who has permanently scared lungs because he was kept in a shed (on saw dust  )


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> Oh my gosh they are loverly!
> We have A nilla in college, chillie, who I adore- I'm working on the tutors to get her a sister!
> 
> Sorry, as I know I'm jumping to conclusions... But is this shed converted and adapted for small furries? Because I have a 6-7month old rattie who has permanently scared lungs because he was kept in a shed (on saw dust  )


The pictures don't do them justice at all, I am head over heals in love


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> They are back now so stop your moaning :hand:
> 
> That's one of the reason why they have been in rescue for 5 years, too many people have that view
> 
> ...


Woops, thought they were both white! They look it in the pic!

No need to jump at me, I am not actually getting any, but I do miss mine, had nowhere near enough time on this earth. Mine were kept singly, as my first one had always been on her own, and I hadn't a clue about adding another, and my second was one of a pair, which I was meant to have both, but unfortunately despite the best efforts of the store, one died days before I was due to get them. I didn't think about adding another one (again didn't know you could), until I came on here, but it was too late.



kodakkuki said:


> Sorry, as I know I'm jumping to conclusions... But is this shed converted and adapted for small furries? Because I have a 6-7month old rattie who has permanently scared lungs because he was kept in a shed (on saw dust  )


Yep, it's insulated, heated for winter, cooled for summer, double layered and clad out, and totally draughtproof. I have kept many rodents there, my above mentioned chins, rabbits, rats, mice, gerbils and hamsters, all totally fine. Provided it is adapted, it is ok to keep rodents in a shed, lots of people who keep many furries do it.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Yep, it's insulated, heated for winter, cooled for summer, double layered and clad out, and totally draughtproof. I have kept many rodents there, my above mentioned chins, rabbits, rats, mice, gerbils and hamsters, all totally fine. Provided it is adapted, it is ok to keep rodents in a shed, lots of people who keep many furries do it.


Ahhh; just had to ask 
When I went to collect the boys and the lady took me out to the shed that's what is been expecting; but when I saw it wasn't and asked why they were there, they had read that you could keep them in a shed. Hadn't picked up in the need to adapt!


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Very squidgy looking 
Laura XXX


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

They may be but im not lol oh well give them a chance to settle lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: How can two animals as beautiful as these two chinnies be in a rescue for so long  I don't get people at all  But they are gorgeous and have an amazing mummy now - so can we expect more piccies tomorrow (hint!!)???? Is Betsy the chin in the first piccy? I wasn't sure but I am positive I can see a beige patch on her side 

Did your parents get home with your new hammies lil_miss or have they done a runner with them?  :001_tongue: And imagine being _soooo_ mean as to send Bernie a box of goodies and not tell her :001_tongue: :lol:



Wobbles said:


> Yep, it's insulated, *heated for winter*, cooled for summer, double layered and clad out, and totally draughtproof. I have kept many rodents there, my above mentioned chins, rabbits, rats, mice, gerbils and hamsters, all totally fine. Provided it is adapted, it is ok to keep rodents in a shed, lots of people who keep many furries do it.


Wobbles, do you mind me asking if your shed is heated? In the above post you say it is and yet in this one you say it isn't (I paraphased, didn't want to make this too long!):



Wobbles said:


> My rabbits used to live in the shed, ........* The shed isn't heated, exept for a warm air blower that I switch on for a while when it's cold*, .....


I'm only asking because I don't know much about chinnies, but I was under the impression that they needed very specific requirements in terms of the temperature around them. I wouldn't have thought that a warm air blower being on for a little while would have been adequate if they needed a set temperature at all times - as I said, only asking for a bit of clarification as I know next to nothing about chinnies (except how gorgeous they are and that I won't ever be able to have them, rabbits or guinea pigs  )


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

zany_toon said:


> :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: How can two animals as beautiful as these two chinnies be in a rescue for so long  I don't get people at all  But they are gorgeous and have an amazing mummy now - so can we expect more piccies tomorrow (hint!!)???? Is Betsy the chin in the first piccy? I wasn't sure but I am positive I can see a beige patch on her side
> 
> Did your parents get home with your new hammies lil_miss or have they done a runner with them?  :001_tongue: And imagine being _soooo_ mean as to send Bernie a box of goodies and not tell her :001_tongue: :lol:


I know, people are so fickle sometimes  But oh well they have a home now and will be spoilt rotten 
I will try to get some more pics later when they have time out of the cage 

Nope Betsy is in pic 3 and the one at the back of pic 4, in the original pics you can really see her beige blobs but due to the resize it doesn't show so well :smile:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah parents got home fine, then we had the amazingly fun game of get all the cages and nillas out the back of the van! great fun :lol:

i got a couple of pics of my 2 new nillas, but the hamsters dont want their photos taken just get


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh Bernie they are beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh Bernie they are beautiful! Congratulations


You will get to meet them soon I'm sure


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

can i have chinny cuddles please


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> can i have chinny cuddles please


Of course you can, but no trying to steal them, they are allllll mine :hand:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Of course you can, but no trying to steal them, they are allllll mine :hand:


haha i wont, i have no clue how to look after them ha


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

zany_toon said:


> Wobbles, do you mind me asking if your shed is heated? In the above post you say it is and yet in this one you say it isn't (I paraphased, didn't want to make this too long!):
> 
> I'm only asking because I don't know much about chinnies, but I was under the impression that they needed very specific requirements in terms of the temperature around them. I wouldn't have thought that a warm air blower being on for a little while would have been adequate if they needed a set temperature at all times - as I said, only asking for a bit of clarification as I know next to nothing about chinnies (except how gorgeous they are and that I won't ever be able to have them, rabbits or guinea pigs  )


Don't mind you asking at all, i didnt notice it does look contradictory like that! When I had my Chins I didn't have any other rodents in the shed ,just the chin, so I had it all kitted out properly for them. Chins need a temperature that pretty much stays the same all times, as they can well overheat easy. Their better with the cold, but it doesn't mean they like freezing either, so I had the shed temperate controllable for them. When they died, I was so upset I said I didn't want another, and took the stuff out so I couldn't be tempted by a visit to [email protected]:hand:, and moved back to rodents/rabbits. They don't have the same temp requirements as chins do, so a warm air blower for when its really cold does the job for them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

More pics 

I'm a little obsessed by these two already :blush:





































These are all of Bella because Betsy decided she wanted to concentrate on eating her sweetie rather than have pics taken :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im gonna have words with that mother of mine!!! looks like she gave you the cage with the best shelves, one she brought for me needs shelves replacing -grumbles- :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm obviously the favourite


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww how lovely. They remind me of cotton wool they look super soft.
People are the same with pew rats but I think there gorgoeus and so are your nillas! 
Funny question coming up now! What smell do they have? Like Witt male rats it's a musky yummy smell. How'd the nillas smell?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

They don't really smell, all I can smell is fresh hay


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

there beautiful!!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

They're like little snowballs


----------

